# Habitation check



## minxa (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Forgive my ignorance but I'm new to this motorhome stuff, can anyone explain what a habitation check is please?


----------



## Biker Jeff (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always thought its a rip off for what they charge, but if you dont get it done your conversion warranty will be void.

The only part of the check that is worthwhile is the gas pipework check and a damp check, the rest of it is padded out with checking lights, windows, and other simple stuff that you just as easily do yourself.
And for this they will charge you anything from £130 to £250.


----------



## minxa (Nov 23, 2008)

So it only applies to conversions then???


----------



## lenny (Nov 23, 2008)

minxa said:


> So it only applies to conversions then???



I think the habitation check applies especially to the conversions (The van was previously a panel van) in order to inform the DVLA of change of use and for insurance purposes, and I think the check would mainly involve electric/gas and ventilation issues. With purpose built motorhomes from new this test would be compulsory, I would think


----------



## undersiege (Nov 23, 2008)

***** said:


> All motorhomes are supposed to have a yearly habitation check.



Who polices this?  Who checks?  Is this an insurance issue?


----------



## undersiege (Nov 23, 2008)

I can understand a check when the thing is built, but a yearly check?  Do you have any links to information on this?  I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 24, 2008)

Some brands add it as a sort of subscription; saying it is compulsory for the waranty (which is not).
They come in with sophisticated instruments to check the moisture, the gas- and water system .... Everything you can do yourself and safe yourself quite a lot of money.


----------



## bevo (Nov 24, 2008)

*habitation service.*

i bought a rollerteam 600g from new,it comes with a 4 year dampness warranty.
  the service booklet states that it has to have a habitation service every year.
and there are pages in the service book to be stamped by the servicing dealer.
 i suppose if anything goes wrong with the water itegrity of the van, and i needed to claim the service book would need to be stamped and up to date.
 live long and prosper


----------



## minxa (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks underseige, I think that's what I was asking but not so eloquently


----------



## minxa (Nov 24, 2008)

So I don't need to worry about it with my 1990 Burstner, I'm not likely to encounter problems with the insurance company in the event of a claim??


----------



## Belgian (Nov 24, 2008)

minxa said:


> So I don't need to worry about it with my 1990 Burstner, I'm not likely to encounter problems with the insurance company in the event of a claim??


Not at all Minxma,
You are way out of any warranty. Only check your van yourself for moisture and leaks and DIY if there are problems coming up.
Have a good time


----------



## QE2 (Nov 24, 2008)

There is much confusion over the annual habitation service or check for motorhomes, with widely varying prices and standards of work. However a 'standard checklist' is used by many dealers when carrying out this work, and by all members of the NCC Approved Workshop Scheme, but it seems that many owners are not aware of this, or of what checks should be included.  

The checks do not cover most parts of the base vehicle, it must be serviced in accordance with the chassis manufacturer's instructions. 

Download the NCC Motorhome Habitation Annual Service Schedule (1 Mb PDF file) http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/images/Approved Workshop Motorhome Service Schedule.pdf


----------



## Nosha (Nov 25, 2008)

In our case a yearly habitation check is required to comply with the 5yr water ingress warranty!

There is a GREAT deal of difference in prices, from £45 for just a damp check, to £99  by a Chausson main dealer for a FULL check, to £265 for the same check by another Chausson dealer!!! (Who forgot to stamp and post off the coupon for last years check!!)

Unless you have a gas or water leak or electrical problem then I don't see the need especially if out of warranty! I've owned 3 m/h's and 4 caravan and have NEVER had this done before, but having spent £30k on a brand new m/h then £99 +vat is a small price to pay to keep within the terms of the g/tee!!


----------



## keithhep (Nov 28, 2008)

You can get a habitation check done at home by Mark from CLS. He does many dealers work & travels all over th country, & dosn't charge the earth to do it.

If you wish to contact him 02476971346

Keith


----------



## Neckender (Nov 30, 2008)

I have had my 1st habitation check to day, (9months old) at supplying dealers, £20 + vat, Im well chuffed with price.

John.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Trikerman, can you let us know which dealer you used please.  I imagine this info would be of enormous help, for anybody living near to them!    Or even passing by on holiday.   JIM!!


----------



## Neckender (Nov 30, 2008)

The dealer who supplied our motorhome was Malcolms motor homes, in Stoke on Trent, with our motorhome only being 9 months old, he only gave it a damp check.

John.


----------



## cipro (Nov 30, 2008)

trikerman said:


> The dealer who supplied our motorhome was Malcolms motor homes, in Stoke on Trent, with our motorhome only being 9 months old, he only gave it a damp check.
> 
> John.


 
Malcolm used to work for Lazydays he sold me my first MH nice chap I believe he is a CI agent


----------



## Neckender (Nov 30, 2008)

cipro said:


> Malcolm used to work for Lazydays he sold me my first MH nice chap I believe he is a CI agent


Your  right cipro about Malcolm he's a real nice chap also he's the ci agent as you say. I  first dealt with Malcolm 2 1/2 years ago I brought a Auto Sleepers Gatcolmb on a VW t4 chassis from him, We had it for 2 years and when I went to see him this year for a new Trigano 650 he gave me such an offer for the auto sleeper I couldn't believe it all that we lost in depreciation was £2000, so he had our 05 auto sleeper and £3000 and we had a brand new vehicle. I will definatly keep with him if we ever decide to replace the Trigano Tribute 650.

John.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 30, 2008)

My manual (Lunar) also states that an annual habitation check is a condition of the warranty, so I have reluctantly confided with its terms. However as next year it will be out of warranty I will not be having it done again after then.
This years habitation check £140 included the washing of my M/H just 18 hours after I had washed polished and buffed it to showroom condition and when I said don't bother just knock it off the price, I was told its all part of the package You can buy a damp tester and do that bit  yourself. The only important thing to get done every couple of years is the boiler jets cleaned or renewed and the burners of all other gas appliances but this is not part of the Habitation check, just a check on the flame integrity...... all blue with a small yellow tip........ can you do that yourself


----------



## Neckender (Dec 1, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> My manual (Lunar) also states that an annual habitation check is a condition of the warranty, so I have reluctantly confided with its terms. However as next year it will be out of warranty I will not be having it done again after then.
> This years habitation check £140 included the washing of my M/H just 18 hours after I had washed polished and buffed it to showroom condition and when I said don't bother just knock it off the price, I was told its all part of the package You can buy a damp tester and do that bit  yourself. The only important thing to get done every couple of years is the boiler jets cleaned or renewed and the burners of all other gas appliances but this is not part of the Habitation check, just a check on the flame integrity...... all blue with a small yellow tip........ can you do that yourself


Fortunatly yes I can do it myself as I am a corgi registered plumber and heating engineer,the only reason it's going back to the dealers is because of the three year warranty.

John.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE=*****;45216]Not quite sure, but I understand that the self builders have to get this done before they can get insurance[/QUOTE]

What is sometimes asked for is an engineers report and that is a totally different thing. The usual arbiters of what constitutes a Motor Caravan* are the insurance companies - The DVLA can ask to examine the vehicle if you are converting a panel van It is pretty rare but does happen occasionally. They have their own ideas so there is no common standard 
It seems to me that these "habitation" checks are just a means of dealers and/or manufacturers ripping more money from the owners.

*that is what all our vehicles are called subject to it being altered by the EU consultation that is happening now. 
The new termsmay be as follows:-

from My Way, Autumn 2008


> Legally, motorhomes do not quite fit into the law on cars or those of heavier vehicles, but lie somewhere in between. So what is a ‘motorhome’? or ‘motorcaravan’, or ‘living van’, ‘leisure vehicle’, or ’campervan’ for that matter? There is not even one agreed description in ‘English’ for it!
> 
> Legally, part of the problem is that there are slightly different definitions in various aspects of UK law – not even taking into account the European picture. There is some pressure now to fix what we mean in law, via Euro-harmonisation – and not before time.
> At present, about the most workable definition is a European one, now incorporated into a British Standard for ‘Leisure Accommodation Vehicles’. These are “self-propelled leisure accommodation vehicles that meet requirements for construction and use of road vehicles” and which contain “at least seats, table, sleeping accommodation which can be converted from the seats, cooking and storage facilities”.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 1, 2008)

Have never come across a habitation check for a self build, not needed. Insurance companies for new self builds are now very stringent and ask for photographs of the completed vehicle including specific points such as bed, clothing storage fixed table etc, and a photo of completed vehicle showing registration number.  Also a copy of all reciepts to do with the conversion. DVLA are now following suit, for the first time I have also been asked for photos and receipts, plus written breakdown of conversion work before they will change the class of vehicle on registration docs.


----------



## t&s (Dec 1, 2008)

Who polices this? Who checks? Is this an insurance issue?
no one but you


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 1, 2008)

t&s said:


> Who polices this? Who checks? Is this an insurance issue?
> no one but you



Things have changed a lot recentley, never had all this red tape before. What I can gather is if you have just completed a self build project, then you have to prove to the insurer that it is not just a van with a mattress in the back. Hence providing photos and one containing the reg of the vehicle. In this particular case (depending on what company insures you), they have asked for all receipts. This is to work out how much the vehicle is to be insured for, = cost of base vehicle plus cost of conversion materials. Aparantley the cost of all the man hours doesnt come into it.
DVLA have also become super strict and now either ask for an engineers report or photos and receipts. The photos I can understand again to prove the modification has taken place but why they want receipts also has got me a bit miffed. In general it is becoming more difficult to convert a vehicle and then try to get it insured. Most companies will not touch a self build with a barge pole. Sorry cant answer about the policing querie aint got a clue.


----------

